# Opera Bargain: Janowski Ring WITH LIBRETTOS $20



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

It's $27 from Amazon and $20 from third party sellers. Great deal
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009EJSV2C/


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

I paid $20.86 including shipping for a new copy. I couldn't pass the opportunity to have another respected set of Ring.


----------



## psu (Sep 2, 2014)

This is also at Arkiv music at a similar price.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

$30 at Amazon.ca. Thanks


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I picked up this set a little while back for about the same price: a little over $19 plus shipping ($4). I haven't even opened it yet. But how can you pass up this bargain? I'll give the other libretto-less box set (still closed) to a fellow classical music lover for Christmas.


----------



## expat (Mar 17, 2013)

I like this set for the clarity of the voices - you can really hear what say/sing.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The new Janowski set is being offered for £350 on Amazon. Don't know who is buying it as the earlier set appears much better at about a twentieth of the cost.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

My biggest and most prized find: I paid less than $50 for a pirated hazy black and white live video scene from "Mefistofele" with Magda Olivero singing "L'altra notte" which got deafening applause, and kept it secret for 10 years and finally had 4 copies made for special opera friends. Shortly after that it came out onto you-tube so I assume one of those friends "also" made copies for friends.


----------

